# few problems with VLC



## ColdfireMC (Oct 9, 2012)

hi

I have installed VLC 2.0.3 from ports, and there are some problems:

permissions

I don't know why, but sometimes I can play dvd's/br/cd only as root(or using sudo), unfortunately, I can't repeat that error, is some-like random

hardware accelerated decoding

vlc isn't using VAAPI correctly


```
VLC media player 2.0.3 Twoflower (revision 2.0.2-93-g77aa89e)
[0x8021dbcd8] dbus interface: listening on dbus as: org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.vlc
[0x80204f198] main libvlc: Ejecutar vlc con la interfaz predeterminada. Use Â«cvlcÂ» para usar vlc sin interfaz.
libva: libva version 0.32.0
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/nvidia_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
```


```
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.2.0
libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
libdvdread: Couldn't find device name.
libdvdnav: Can't read name block. Probably not a DVD-ROM device.
libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/Coldfire/.dvdnav/.map'
libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00f60000. Regions: 1 4
Please send bug report - no VTS_TMAPT ?? 
Please send bug report - no VTS_TMAPT ?? 
Please send bug report - no VTS_TMAPT ?? 
Please send bug report - no VTS_TMAPT ?? 
Please send bug report - no VTS_TMAPT ?? 
Please send bug report - no VTS_TMAPT ?? 
Please send bug report - no VTS_TMAPT ?? 
Please send bug report - no VTS_TMAPT ?? 
Please send bug report - no VTS_TMAPT ?? 
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
libva: libva version 0.32.0
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/nvidia_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
[0x8023c5c58] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.32 for hardware decoding.
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
libva: libva version 0.32.0
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/nvidia_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
[0x8023c7058] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.32 for hardware decoding.
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
libva: libva version 0.32.0
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/nvidia_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
[0x8023c7058] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.32 for hardware decoding.
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
libva: libva version 0.32.0
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/nvidia_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
[0x8023c5c58] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.32 for hardware decoding.
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
libva: libva version 0.32.0
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/nvidia_drv_video.so
No accelerated IMDCT transform found
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
[0x8023c5c58] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.32 for hardware decoding.
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
libva: libva version 0.32.0
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/nvidia_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
[0x8023c8058] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.32 for hardware decoding.
[0x82fa39f58] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
libva: libva version 0.32.0
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/nvidia_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
[0x8023c7c58] avcodec decoder: Using VA API version 0.32 for hardware decoding.
```
(the last code is a dvd)
I have correctly installed latest x11/nvidia-driver multimedia/libva and multimedia/libvdpau

vdpauinfo says 

```
display: :0.0   screen: 0
API version: 1
Information string: NVIDIA VDPAU Driver Shared Library  304.51  Tue Sep 18 17:36:10 PDT 2012

Video surface:

name   width height types
-------------------------------------------
420     4096  4096  NV12 YV12 
422     4096  4096  UYVY YUYV 

Decoder capabilities:

name               level macbs width height
-------------------------------------------
MPEG1                 0  8192  2048  2048
MPEG2_SIMPLE          3  8192  2048  2048
MPEG2_MAIN            3  8192  2048  2048
H264_MAIN            41  8192  2048  2048
H264_HIGH            41  8192  2048  2048
VC1_SIMPLE            1  8190  2048  2048
VC1_MAIN              2  8190  2048  2048
VC1_ADVANCED          4  8190  2048  2048

Output surface:

name              width height nat types
----------------------------------------------------
B8G8R8A8          8192  8192    y  Y8U8V8A8 V8U8Y8A8 
R10G10B10A2       8192  8192    y  Y8U8V8A8 V8U8Y8A8 

Bitmap surface:

name              width height
------------------------------
B8G8R8A8          8192  8192
R8G8B8A8          8192  8192
R10G10B10A2       8192  8192
B10G10R10A2       8192  8192
A8                8192  8192

Video mixer:

feature name                    sup
------------------------------------
DEINTERLACE_TEMPORAL             y
DEINTERLACE_TEMPORAL_SPATIAL     y
INVERSE_TELECINE                 y
NOISE_REDUCTION                  y
SHARPNESS                        y
LUMA_KEY                         y
HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L1        -
HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L2        -
HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L3        -
HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L4        -
HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L5        -
HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L6        -
HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L7        -
HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L8        -
HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L9        -

parameter name                  sup      min      max
-----------------------------------------------------
VIDEO_SURFACE_WIDTH              y         1     4096
VIDEO_SURFACE_HEIGHT             y         1     4096
CHROMA_TYPE                      y  
LAYERS                           y         0        4

attribute name                  sup      min      max
-----------------------------------------------------
BACKGROUND_COLOR                 y  
CSC_MATRIX                       y  
NOISE_REDUCTION_LEVEL            y      0.00     1.00
SHARPNESS_LEVEL                  y     -1.00     1.00
LUMA_KEY_MIN_LUMA                y  
LUMA_KEY_MAX_LUMA                y
```
vainfo says

```
vainfo
libva: libva version 0.32.0
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
libva: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/va/nvidia_drv_video.so
libva: va_openDriver() returns 0
vainfo: VA API version: 0.32
vainfo: Driver version: Splitted-Desktop Systems VDPAU backend for VA-API - 0.7.3
vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints
      VAProfileMPEG2Simple            :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileMPEG2Main              :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264Main               :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileH264High               :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Simple              :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Main                :	VAEntrypointVLD
      VAProfileVC1Advanced            :	VAEntrypointVLD
```

Note that videos aren't running slow at all, but cpu usage is some like weird (sometimes maximum, sometimes low), and some x264 videos aren't being correctly decoded (I can post output if needed)

I'm using 9.1 stable prerelease, and have updated almost all ports yesterday (I will post some problems with nss soon)

Hope you can help me 

greetings ï¿½jr


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

Use VAAPI or VDPAU, not both. They both do the same thing but VDPAU is specifically for NVidia cards. VAAPI is mainly used for Intel cards.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, but how I can set vlc to use VDPAU?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

Although they are different it looks like VLC simply lumps them together.

Did you enable VAAPI when building multimedia/vlc?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 9, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Although they are different it looks like VLC simply lumps them together.
> 
> Did you enable VAAPI when building multimedia/vlc?



yes i did. reading other posts and vlc wiki, i realize that VDPAU isn't directly supported by VLC, it uses a VAAPI frontend to VDPAU, but code must be patched manually, isn't in the vlc's "stable" branch yet. is that correct at this time? 
anyway, instead of that, Mplayer supports VDPAU directly, i never used multimedia/mplayer, but if i want to see higher resolution videos using vdpau, probably is the best choice if i can't fix this lil' problem.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2012)

You might be right about that. http://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_VAAPI#nVidia

Funny how the link to the nvidia driver results in a 404 :\

I know for a fact MPlayer works with VDPAU as I use that myself :e


----------



## nox@ (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not sure why you have problems with VAAPI (which runs as a wrapper for VDPAU since vlc doesn't know how to use VDPAU directly), but for the dvd playback problems I have an idea:  Playing crypted DVDs needs to send direct scsi commands so your user needs not only rw perms on /dev/cd0 but also on /dev/xpt0 and the corresponding /dev/passX device for your DVD drive.  You can run`# camcontrol devlist` to find out X.

HTH, 
Juergen


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 21, 2012)

```
<SAMSUNG SP0822N WA100-34>         at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 P22OABEA>  at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (ada1,pass1)
<WDC WD600BEVS-60LAT0 01.06M01>    at scbus3 target 1 lun 0 (ada2,pass2)
<ASUS DRW-24B5ST 1.00>             at scbus4 target 1 lun 0 (pass3,cd0)
```

*bump*

that says 
	
	



```
#camcontrol devlist
```


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 22, 2012)

guys, fixed optical drive permissions problem doing


```
# chmod 777 cd0
```
 now can play dvd's and cd's without problems with any user.

VAAPI problem still have problems

and, well, im using old oss, so i have to use pulseaudio for sound multiplexing and many programs have this problem. for example, the same VLC


```
[0x80da5c258] pulse audio output error: PulseAudio server connection failure: Connection refused
```


----------



## Snowe (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

Try recompiling multimedia/ffmpeg1 with VAAPI and VDPAU enabled
Also, I think you have to install multimedia/libva-vdpau-driver/ if not already.  I think libva is just a wrapper to use to the libva nvidia or intel driver if available.

No problems playing a movie so far, and using about 3.5% cpu as opposed to about 11% without VDPAU.


----------

